# Erfahrungen mit premiumize.me gesucht



## killerkappi (12. Januar 2015)

Guten Tag zusammen
Wollte mal fragen wie das aussieht bei diesem Multihoster mit den Bandbreiten. Bring ich da ca 100Mbits(mehr bis zu 940Mbit/s sind optional;D) durch oder nicht. Bzw habe ich das richtig verstanden das ich um das abo zu nutzen eine art proxy in meinem downloader einrichten muss. Bzw beim Jdownloader halt mit dem plugin. Bzw kennt ihr eine alternative welche dies bietet? Uploaded.net sollte sicher dabei sein uploadable.ch wäre nice to have, da es sich um ein schweizer hoster handelt hoffe ich auf server in meiner nähe.


----------



## VoodaGod (12. Januar 2015)

über so hohe bandbreiten kann ich leider nix sagen, habe nur 16mbits testen können, aber war super zufrieden mit premiumize.me, usenet war auch dabei


----------



## killerkappi (12. Januar 2015)

Für was ist den das usenet gut. Sry bin da nicht so informiert


----------



## VoodaGod (13. Januar 2015)

da kann man sich auch diverse sachen runterladen, einfach mal ein tutorial suchen


----------



## TammerID (13. Januar 2015)

Ich nutze seit nun einem Jahr Premiumize.me und bin sehr zufrieden. Die Geschwindigkeit ist super und ich lade nahezu immer mit 11 MB/s. 
Einen Proxy musst du nicht zwingend einrichten, generell findest du die Anleitung auf der Premiumize.me Seite.
Einfach Kundennummer und PIN im jDownloader angeben und los geht der Spaß. Simpler geht es eigentlich gar nicht


----------



## Lt.Ford (13. Januar 2015)

Also knapp unter einem Gbit/s habe ich schon durch bekommen 
(Konstant waren das ca. 90-100 MB/s)
Die Leitung war ein Traum, hab sie nun leider nicht mehr


----------



## killerkappi (13. Januar 2015)

Klingt genial denke mal werde es mir kaufen für einen monat mal schauen wie es bei mir läuft


----------



## killerkappi (15. Januar 2015)

Okey hab es nun mal für nen monat gekauft. bis zu 50Megabyte kommen durch, wenn ich mehrere hosts nehme zb uploaded und uploadable


----------

